

Stratfor emails reveal secret, widespread TrapWire surveillance system - mikeleeorg
http://rt.com/usa/news/stratfor-trapwire-abraxas-wikileaks-313/

======
kscottz
I was a defense contractor in this domain. I think the capabilities of Abraxis
are trumped up a bit. I wouldn't worry too much.

------
ewillbefull
Flagged for being an RT article, this doesn't need to be on Hacker News.

~~~
tzs
Seconded. They are one step above supermarket tabloids when it comes to
journalism. What's next? Posts here about the Bat Boy?

If there is something to this story, then it will be available at a reputable
site. That's what should be submitted here.

